# Security Clearance for jobs in Abu Dhabi



## A14M (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

I am looking to get info on how long it approximately takes for security clearance for jobs in Abu Dhabi.
I have got a draft offer and subject to security clearance I will be given a formal offer.

Submitted all my documents about 4 weeks ago as of today it is still under process. 

Any info on the subject will be greatly appriciated.

Thank you.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

AD Govt Sscurity clearance can take anything from a few weeks to 12 months. Mine took approx 7 months. No-one on here can give you a clear answer as it varies massively from person to person. All I can suggest is NOT to quit your current job until you get the security clearance.


----------



## djagz4822 (4 mo ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> AD Govt Sscurity clearance can take anything from a few weeks to 12 months. Mine took approx 7 months. No-one on here can give you a clear answer as it varies massively from person to person. All I can suggest is NOT to quit your current job until you get the security clearance.


Wow! I bet the great British system played a part too in this. Just getting documents legalised in the UK is turning out to be a mission (unless you are willing to fork out £200 per document)


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

djagz4822 said:


> Wow! I bet the great British system played a part too in this. Just getting documents legalised in the UK is turning out to be a mission (unless you are willing to fork out £200 per document)


yeah as part of the checks the UAE security agencies also get in touch with their British counterparts (MI5). The fact that I've travelled (for work) frequently to places like Libya and Iraq probably didn't help matters lol


----------



## djagz4822 (4 mo ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> yeah as part of the checks the UAE security agencies also get in touch with their British counterparts (MI5). The fact that I've travelled (for work) frequently to places like Libya and Iraq probably didn't help matters lol


I wouldn't rule out delays in England. Things are moving at a Snail's pace for me. I have given my docs for legalization 3 weeks ago and they are still processing applications from 4 weeks ago.

I bet I will be asked for more clearances too. So will be a long wait for me


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

djagz4822 said:


> I wouldn't rule out delays in England. Things are moving at a Snail's pace for me. I have given my docs for legalization 3 weeks ago and they are still processing applications from 4 weeks ago.
> 
> I bet I will be asked for more clearances too. So will be a long wait for me


For any document legalization I have always paid for a fast turnaround, not cheap but worth it in the long run.


----------



## AKDUZDIS (1 mo ago)

hello are you still waiing?


----------



## AKDUZDIS (1 mo ago)

UKMS said:


> For any document legalization I have always paid for a fast turnaround, not cheap but worth it in the long run.


are you still waiting


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AKDUZDIS said:


> are you still waiting


Im not waiting for anything but the OP maybe but hasnt replied.


----------



## A14M (3 mo ago)

hi, I am done waiting, my clearance came in about 5 weeks or a little less.


----------

